# New owner of an OLD 924050 Sno-Thro



## pitstain (Feb 3, 2015)

Well this is something new. I had no idea but should not have been surprised there is an enthusiast forum for snowblowers.

I became a first time homeowner in northwest NJ back in 2010 and have been amassing a small fleet of carbon monoxide spewing, noise belching gasoline powered tools of destruction since then. The one item I did not have was a snowblower as I had a gravel driveway and just ASSumed it was a no-go. Well 4 years of my very kind neighbor plowing us out with his trusty Taco after doing his paying jobs and I see him snowblowing part of my driveway......he tells me "just drop those skids all the way down and you shouldn't grab much if any stones once theres a good base of packed frozen stuff"......

I. Need. A. Snowblower.

I am perusing Craigslist and see a lot of machines, I then see this somewhat gothic, orange machine for $400 and think, "jeeze that's a tad pricey for something that looks fairly ancient". I start researching the model and stumble on this forum and the awesome Ariens 60s-70s fan site and realize I found something special.

I picked up (well no it was too **** heavy) my new to me ST824 this past Saturday. The person selling it bought it in 2007 and used it maybe a half dozen times, the owner previous to him likely used it even less.

I had the chance to use it on about 10 inches of ice-capped snow yesterday and I immediately named it...BEAST-MODE.

to the best of my knowledge this thing is a 100% original survivor.

IMG_20150131_134522073_HDR by Ian M Schwartz, on Flickr

photo by Ian M Schwartz, on Flickr

photo1 by Ian M Schwartz, on Flickr

IMG_20150131_134529855 by Ian M Schwartz, on Flickr

00R0R_eavTL9k6H0_600x450 by Ian M Schwartz, on Flickr


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks very good. I have the same one, only about 18 years older.

Post the numbers on the engine if you could. I'm thinking it's about an '04, the key switch is one giveaway.

Looks like you need the carb heater cover.

You may know this but you really have to keep the oil full on the Tec.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello pitstain, welcome to *SBF!!* that's a good looking st824 you have, congrats


----------



## pitstain (Feb 3, 2015)

I called Ariens and they decoded the model and serial number as being built in August of 1983.

I had the carb heater cover off for some rust remedy and then a quick shot of poly to lock in the patina. I also gave it a fresh oil change with synthetic 5w-30 before doing any snow removal.

I have ordered replacement belts and friction disc, still need to find the sparkplug and either a new carb or a rebuild kit as it drips a bit of gas when being primed.

I was also wondering what size tires to buy for this as the current treads are really not aggressive enough, Beast Mode deserves some snow tires I was looking at these snow hog's. 

Thanks guys,

Ian


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

What a beauty! Looks to be in great shape. Welcome to the forum as well! I would go with carlise x-tracs of you can get them in your size. They work great and look just as cool.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi P.S.
welcome to the forum! nice find! 
looks to be in beautiful condition..

Its entirely likely the seller was telling the truth when he said he 
bought it in 2007..the part he might have left out was that he didn't buy
it *new* in 2007!  

Your snowblower is over 30 years old..not that there is anything wrong with that.
Its about a 1983 model..post the numbers from the Tecmseh engine tag on the
side of the engine, and we can work out the exact model year..

I have 1980 to 1991 listed for the model 924050, which is unusually long for one
model number! Ariens usually does only one model number for two or three years..

plugging in your exact model and serial number into the Ariens manual lookup brings up manuals dated 1983, so that is close to your year..plus or minus a year or two:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/024532.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM-24-83.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/000123A.pdf

But age is relative for snowblowers..
there are many 10 year old machines that are in much worse shape than many
40 year old ones! it all depends on previous owner care, and how they are stored..
some people store snowblowers outside, uncovered, all year..they are junk in less than a decade..while a machine which has always lived in a garage and has been well cared for can still be in the prime of life at age 40, and still have decades to go yet!

yours looks to be in VERY nice shape for its age..
remarkably good shape in fact, once of the nicest I have seen..
It will easily see its 60th birthday, if not more..

Scot


----------



## pitstain (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks Ray, I just looked up the x-tracs up and they look properly mean, Ariens said I have 4x8 wheels so hopefully I can find the tires.

Scot, 

The guy I bought it from did say he bought it used in '07 from another fellow and both of them kept it in the garage, I am building a ramp this weekend so I can get it in the back door of my garage as there's not a snowdrifts chance in Ariens H3LL I can lift it up a step.

Your date info lines right up with what Ariens told me about the august 1983 build date based on the tractor tag.

Your website was a great help on deciding to buy this snow blower as the craigslist photo looked almost as good as some of the fully restored ST824's you have on your site. 

THANK YOU

Oh here is the craigslist photo that sold it.

00h0h_6GE4GrLbCU2_600x450 by Ian M Schwartz, on Flickr

Thanks again

Ian


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ian,
I see now that you posted the 1983 date just before I made my reply, but I missed it!  nice to see we line up..

great machine! the "big wheel" models were the top of the line for that era..

Scot


----------



## pitstain (Feb 3, 2015)

Scot,

Am I correct in buying 480-8 tires for this thing? Also will I need tubes?

Thanks again for doing all that hard work with your excellent website.


----------



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

Sweet rig!

I'm loving my first winter with my '78 5hp version - also mostly gravel, but I set my scraper bar only about 3/8" up and it picks it up, spits 'em out no problem (makes a **** of a racket, though!). I had a 2 hr clean up job on monday (5 deg F), snow drifts higher than the bucket, it started on the 3rd pull and handled the load like a champ, barely getting bogged down.

Sounds like you'll be putting in some service hours on it this summer - be sure to check out this youtuber:

https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/videos

He's got some great snowblower videos that are applicable to your model, including a carb rebuild. Most importantly the filming and editing make these easy to watch and understand. I didn't think I would ever know how to rebuild a carb...



cheers & have fun


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

That machine is in outstanding shape!!! Congratulations on your find!!!


----------



## pitstain (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks guys, I look forward to more snow for once in my life, and to tearing it down and cleaning it up a bit in the spring.


----------



## Harry (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi Pit,

Welcome to the forums. Nice looking machine you have there. 

I run both snow hogs and x-tracs. I like them both... that said I would say that I prefer the x-tracs. Lot's of folks here recommend Summit for tire purchases. And inner tubes. If you still have that gravel drive and a spare $40.00 you might also look into a pair of armor skids as they will help quite a bit.

I am not affiliated with either Carslie, Summit or Armor. Just passing on some info.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Be sure to remove those shear pins and make sure the augers spin on the shafts. Also put a couple pumps of grease in all 4 zerks and spin them a few times more. The last thing you want is the augers to seize to the shaft and trash your gear box if you hit something. Especially with a gravel driveway.

There should be a zerk on the differential wheel up and the jackshaft for the reduction gear too.

Oh yea, snow blowers are suppose to drip gas when you prime them. Well, maybe not suppose to, but that is just how they are designed.


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

I have the factory chains on the original tires and they work just great. The tires are 4.80/4.00x8

You can get a spark plug at Walmart.

The carb kit should be 632347


----------



## pma1123 (Sep 26, 2014)

Fantastic score!!! What a great looking survivor. Thanks for sharing, and BEAST MODE is a proper name.  Very glad to hear it is in the hands of somebody who appreciates such a nice machine.


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

pitstain:
I have 924050 SN 042200 (not exact, I forget the last 2 digits). So my machine is 1000 units 'older' than yours. Engine is HM80-155128H which has points and condenser. I'm pretty sure that SN's 36501 to 50500 were built to same parts specs.
You are very lucky, I picked up my machine for $325, and it was in rusty, but fine running condition (or so I thought) I had do lots to make sure that it would keep going for another 15 years. The impeller was fused to the shaft, took lots of heat and to bash it off. 
Now the motor surges and exhaust is flaming/popping, this indcates leaking/sticking exhaust valve (Yes have replaced the carb and muffler and gaskets). I use REAL gas. 
Sparkplug is Champ RJ17LM/Autolite 456, but I use R19LM/458 which can run a bit hotter.
I also have a 924050 SN101000 with HMSK80-155316M motor, the HMSK has electronic igntion, but machine was also not preserved as nicely as yours. 
Warning to any prospective buyers of older machines: make sure the impeller can sping freely and make sure you know how to 'listen' to a motor (I do now!!!). 

But this machine is a BEAST. Thanks for sharing. 

I have lots of specific parts info.


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

data point update. 
Ariens just told me that my 924050-042200 was built in December of 1982.
So they turned out about 1600 machines in 9 months time.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I will give you all the snow you want off my roof Very nice fine..


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

pitstain said:


> I called Ariens and they decoded the model and serial number as being built in August of 1983.
> 
> I had the carb heater cover off for some rust remedy and then a quick shot of poly to lock in the patina. I also gave it a fresh oil change with synthetic 5w-30 before doing any snow removal.
> 
> ...



Welcome Ian. I noticed you mention that it drips fuel when priming... that's normal. As long as it doesn't keep dripping afterward it's fine. 

2nd option on the tires is throw on some chains.


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

That is one sweet '83! Looks like it only has 50 years left in it. Nice find.

I have always primed mine till the fuel drips out then at full choke and full throttle it usually starts on the first pull.


----------

